
Why the Monero Blockchain Is Untraceable - seibelj
https://icryptonode.com/blogs/news/why-monero-is-untraceable
======
kleer001
Holy smokes I never knew all this. Makes me think there's a couple other steps
here that Satoshi could have made towards anonymity.

